# Doberman eating habits



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

Has anyone ever noticed that Dobermans won't eat at all or very little unless they have company? We have this girl here that needs to eat with the other dogs next to her in the van. When the other dogs have finished with their food, she stops eating. During obedience, she will do anything for a few pieces of her usual kibble that she had refused to eat minutes before. When she is out for free time, she'll eat with one of us near her. She is not intimidated by the other dogs--she is the holy terror


----------



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

Hm, that is not my experience with Dobermans. Perhaps you have a finicky one.


----------



## Ignacio Ahedo (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi

we are dobermann breeders, barf producers and clickertrainers. We have not seen this behavior before. Interesting!.

None of our dogs behave like that. :wink:


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Sue Miller said:


> Has anyone ever noticed that Dobermans won't eat at all or very little unless they have company? We have this girl here that needs to eat with the other dogs next to her in the van. When the other dogs have finished with their food, she stops eating. During obedience, she will do anything for a few pieces of her usual kibble that she had refused to eat minutes before. When she is out for free time, she'll eat with one of us near her. She is not intimidated by the other dogs--she is the holy terror


The only dobermann I have had that ever had an issue with eating was a NA show bred dog. Until I neutered him at age 6.5 yrs he was a bone rack. My working dobies will eat anything, anytime. They will eat a full meal and still be food driven during training. 

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My guess is that it's somehow created and not a breed thing.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

my aunt has had many dobes, most rescues. only one of hers had anything like this and she was a rescue who was brought to my aunt with severe separation anxiety. she was a screwed up dobie but after my aunt was working with her on the SA she began eating unsupervised from people, but would never eat unless one of the other dogs was around. she was a very clingy and dependant dog who was also very fearful and soft. i think it could have happened to any dog with her temperament and SA issues regardless of breed.


----------

